# Chained / Ringed band configuration



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

On the Dankung website in the intro page there is a picture in the rotating picture mosaic, of a slingshot with band that is made up of rubber rings forming a rubber chain for bands. It's on the top right. I have to do a screen capture to study it.

I've read about flat bands, tubes, folding, doubling up, quading up, etc. etc. But no traffic in discussing braided / chained banding. It's a unique way to form a band if all you have is smaller ring bands at your disposal.

Is it for aesthetics or does it have some merit?


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Not sure mate, I`m sure someone will know though. Lots of informative and very clever people on here who know their stuff!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

We used to use 1/4 inch postal rubber bands on our slingshots when we didn't have money to buy new bands when we were kids. They shoot very well and will bring down quail for sure. That's what we usually went after, but once I hit a squirrel on the side with a marble and it just ran off.
You can even make tapered rigs by using four then three then two rubber-bands and it is quite powerful!
Only thing I don't like is they tangle after just about every shot, but if you are hunting with them it's no big deal. 
They are fun to experiment with too and only like 1.50 for a bag that lasts for months.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a previous discussion on the subject: Linked bands


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, it would appear it's cosmetic in nature only which has artistic merits. With the idea that if all you have is small rubber/latex bands then you can still fashion a slingshot.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

You`ve got to love this site, a solution to all quieries!


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

Or You can go to staples and get a package of #84and #64size x 1/2 in. office rubber bands.	I tied mine together using string. 3,2,1 or sum such combo. they shoot pretty good.

Longbow


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

christopher said:


> On the Dankung website in the intro page there is a picture in the rotating picture mosaic, of a slingshot with band that is made up of rubber rings forming a rubber chain for bands. It's on the top right. I have to do a screen capture to study it.
> 
> I've read about flat bands, tubes, folding, doubling up, quading up, etc. etc. But no traffic in discussing braided / chained banding. It's a unique way to form a band if all you have is smaller ring bands at your disposal.
> 
> Is it for aesthetics or does it have some merit?


Ive used this way linking small bands, its handy cos its rare a few snap at once so you only have to replace one or two, i have used this method for hunting, i use 5 bands for 3 rows the 4 for 5 rows, makes a very powerfull band, cheers jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah Chief! I used to shoot with them a looooong time ago. Maybe I should go get me some rubber bands and put them on a Dankung for kicks. Just to go outside and play. They would be so easy to use on a Chinese slingshot. Wouldn't have to tie anything.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have read of similar bands being used in economically disadvantaged areas on another forum. The man who wrote about them swore by them and said he had used them for years. I have been toying with the idea of putting something together but now with your band formula and picture out in the open I will be doing so soon. Thank you for your formula and picture (now a part of my 1,200-strong slingshot picture collection for reference when needed during projects). I've got a white oak natural fork with the gypsy-style leather attachment tabs just like yours that I made myself earlier this month and I think I'll use it for my rubber-band band. Thanks again for the information and a fine post.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I find them cheap aswell, I only paid £1.50 and could do about 10 slingshots (catapults) with them, and they are good quality band, i always ask in the shop if i can try one band to see how far they will stretch, I get a few funny looks but if i cant try i wont buy, that slingshot i put on with the bands on will take rabbits with a 1/4in steel ball, cheers jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> On the Dankung website in the intro page there is a picture in the rotating picture mosaic, of a slingshot with band that is made up of rubber rings forming a rubber chain for bands. It's on the top right. I have to do a screen capture to study it.
> 
> I've read about flat bands, tubes, folding, doubling up, quading up, etc. etc. But no traffic in discussing braided / chained banding. It's a unique way to form a band if all you have is smaller ring bands at your disposal.
> 
> Is it for aesthetics or does it have some merit?


Ive used this way linking small bands, its handy cos its rare a few snap at once so you only have to replace one or two, i have used this method for hunting, i use 5 bands for 3 rows the 4 for 5 rows, makes a very powerfull band, cheers jeff








[/quote]

Does your slingshot double as a writing instrument?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> On the Dankung website in the intro page there is a picture in the rotating picture mosaic, of a slingshot with band that is made up of rubber rings forming a rubber chain for bands. It's on the top right. I have to do a screen capture to study it.
> 
> I've read about flat bands, tubes, folding, doubling up, quading up, etc. etc. But no traffic in discussing braided / chained banding. It's a unique way to form a band if all you have is smaller ring bands at your disposal.
> 
> Is it for aesthetics or does it have some merit?


Ive used this way linking small bands, its handy cos its rare a few snap at once so you only have to replace one or two, i have used this method for hunting, i use 5 bands for 3 rows the 4 for 5 rows, makes a very powerfull band, cheers jeff








[/quote]

Does your slingshot double as a writing instrument?
[/quote]

No its a fighting cock, well it looks more like a woodpecker to me ha ha jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm, very Interesting!!!!!!!! Tex


----------

